
Cities Are Recklessly Unprepared for Self-Driving Cars - akkartik
https://scout.ai/story/cities-like-seattle-are-recklessly-unprepared-for-self-driving-cars
======
unimpressive
>municipal 5G wifi or a public blockchain to help vehicles communicate with
one another

What the hell am I reading?

